

Screw Email – Let’s Create Something Better - n_tattax
https://medium.com/p/dd9e5cf5eca5

======
sharemywin
I think in order for it to be a true challenge to email it will need to be a
free protocol. something that people can make money with but it in and of
itself is free. Also, that kills vendor lockin and profiting off network
effects so that's why most people wouldn't want to invest in it as a project.

~~~
n_tattax
I guess that's the problem :-)

